# Marriott Vacation Club Timeshare Weeks FAQ & Guide



## Dave M

*FAQs*
This Sticky post is intended to be a listing of factual aids for some of the questions that are frequently asked on this Marriott forum.  It deals primarily with the Marriott Weeks system. *It does not cover any aspects of the Destination Club points program which Marriott announced on June 20, 2010. That program is summarized in another "sticky" thread on this forum.*

This post is not intended to cover all frequent questions, especially those for which the answers change frequently, those which are easily answered at the Marriott timeshare site (linked below) and those where the answers are subjective rather than factual.

Comments and suggestions can be posted on the Marriott forum or you may contact the Marriott Board Moderator through PM or email.

*Marriott's 12-month reservation policy* (How early can I call?) - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=489

*Marriott's 13-month reservation policy* - for reserving two or more consecutive or concurrent weeks - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=390

*Inventory Release Calendars / Reservation Windows *- **Note that the Reservation Window openings for the separate Weeks and Points Marriott systems do not fall on the same days/dates! To determine the Reservation Window openings for your desired Weeks stays, whether using Weeks that have not been enrolled in the DC Points system, or, enrolled Weeks that have NOT been elected for DC Points, sign in to your owners.marriottvacationclub.com account and navigate through these prompts:
--> click on "USE WEEK(S)" on the top line
--> click on "When Can I Reserve?" in the menu under "Plan"
--> click "Yes" if a box pops up asking to be redirected
--> click on the desired resort
--> navigate through the "Select when you would like to check in" calendar to input your desired check-in date, and the 12- and 13-months Reservation Window openings will be populated

*Marriotts with lockouts/lockoffs* - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180523

*Marriotts with Non-Lockoff 2BR Units* - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1527381#post1527381

*Marriotts with Split-Week Usage Options* - See this post with information provided by Marriott's Customer Care team on 2/18/14.

*Marriott's timeshare website* - list of and and descriptions of resorts, FAQs, etc. - www.vacationclub.com/

*Marriott's seasons (Platinum, etc.) explained* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19893

*Calendars/seasons* for specific resorts - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1039754&postcount=1
Or, log in to your MVCI account and select "Resort Calendars For Weeks Owners" from the "Plan And Book My Vacation" dropdown box.

*Marriott's Fixed/"Plus" Weeks* - The overwhelming number of Weeks in Marriott's system are floating but there are some fixed Weeks at select resorts.  There are different rules (that should be verified with Owner Services) as to whether a particular Fixed/"Plus" Week is also a fixed unit and/or check-in day, and when the reservation windows for particular Fixed/"Plus" Weeks open.  Also, some fixed Weeks can be booked into other seasons at the home resort; see this chart from my-vacationclub.com.

*Marriott individual resort maps* - Marriott Resort Site Maps

*Marriott internal exchange priority* - up to 24 days - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=487

Exchanging back to home resort - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=709
*Direct exchange with other Marriott owners* - no fee or $12, depending on what you choose - www.ownertrades.com

*Trading power of specific weeks and specific resorts* - For a specific week at your resort, go to Interval International's  "Travel Demand Index" for your resort. For a Tugger's calculation of the relative trading power of Marriott resorts, go to www.ownertrades.com/tradepower.aspx

* See this related thread: "Event Weeks" at Marriott Resorts

*Maintenance Fees* - as reported to TUG by Owners
Marriott 2022 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2021 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2020 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2019 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2018 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2017 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2016 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2015 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2014 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2013 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2012 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2011 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2010 MF's TUG thread
Marriott 2009 MF's TUG thread
2008 and earlier

*Owners' discount on cash stays* - Weeks Owners who are not Destination Club Members* are eligible for a 25% discount at Marriott timeshares and, frequently, at non-US Marriott hotels/resorts.  The discount is capacity-controlled and based on availability.

Cash discount stays can be booked through marriott.com; in the "Find A Hotel" box click on "Special Rates" and then input the "7VC" code in the box that comes up when you click the "Corporate/Promotional Code" button.

Cash discount stays can also be booked through the owners.marriottvacationclub.com website. Sign in and follow these prompts:
--> click on "Owner Benefits" under "Partners & Specials" in the column on the right
--> click on "Enjoy 25% off ..." under "Marriott International, Inc. Promotions"
--> scroll through and click on "Explore" for the desired resort
--> select "Corporate/Promo" in the dropdown menu for the "Special Rate Code" box and your eligibility code should pop up automatically when you click on the "Enter Code Here" prompt.

Effective 4/30/15 this replaces the previous "MOD" code; and, the 10% VISA additional discount component has been discontinued.

*DC Members (including Owners of Enrolled Weeks regardless of whether they're elected for DC Points in a given year) see page 3 of the DC Points FAQ for discount codes specific to DC Membership status tiers.

*Bonvoy (formerly Marriott Rewards) Travel Packages* - In early 2022 Marriott stopped offering the 7-night air/hotel Travel Packages that were available to all Bonvoy members and the 5-night air/hotel Travel Packages that were available to the timeshare owners.

*Selling a Marriott Week internally through Resale Operations* -
 https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/ ~ "Marriott Vacation Club® Exit Specialists Are Here to Help"
Contact Information: Toll-free 866-682-4547 or Direct 407-641-1801; Email resale.operations@VacationClub.com
See this ongoing TUG thread for current offers from MVC:  Marriott is BUYING BACK TIMESHARES [2012 / Ongoing]

*Purchasing a Marriott Week internally through Resale Operations* - Click on the "Buy Weeks" link on this page:  Welcome to the Official Website for Marriott Vacation Club® Timeshare Resales

*Purchasing a Marriott week on the external resale market* - disadvantages - Can't trade use for Marriott Rewards points - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=708

*Marriott's ROFR (Right of First Refusal) policy for resales* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13111
- TUG Marriott forum sticky thread: ROFR Metric / Ongoing ROFR Activity
- ROFR Experiences / http://www.rofr.net
"Listed on this site are the details of the ROFR waiver requests and their outcome. Please add your experience with regards to a ROFR waiver for a timeshare property that you purchased or sold."
- External link to info compiled on TUGger Syed's website http://advantagevacation.com/marriotts-right-of-first-refusal-terms-and-policy/

*Earn Bonvoy (formerly Marriott Rewards) points by using your Marriott Visa to purchase from Marriott* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1095

*Florida Club* - How Does Florida Club Work? - See this TUG thread; refer specifically to TUGger Dioxide45's excellent document linked in his Post #2 there.

*Marriott 50/50 EOY Ownership* - Purchase every-other-year use at two resorts for the cost of one timeshare - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=650

*XYZ exchanges info* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134889

*Marriotts with free golf* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=506

*Number of units at each Marriott resort* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27886

*Using Bonvoy (formerly Marriott Rewards) points for award stays at Marriott timeshares (limitations)* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1101

*Your personal Marriott Vacation Ownership Advisor* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1107

*II Email Address for TUG Members* tugmembers@intervalintl.com
*See this TUG thread: Interval provides direct email for TUG member support

*II - Searching II for an exchange with your Marriott week* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92689; *Searching II for Marriott weeks* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123220

*II Accommodation Certificate ("AC") explained* (no Marriott internal exchange priority) - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=166867&postcount=5

*II Resort Codes for all Marriotts* (as of the Sept 2015) - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34815

*II Unit Codes for Marriott resorts* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163130

*Most Marriotts exchange only through II. These Marriotts exchange through both II and RCI:*

StreamSide: Birch, Douglas (not Evergreen) [Aspen & Cedar are no longer managed by Marriott.]
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs Villas I (not Desert Springs Villas II)
Harbour Club
Heritage Club
Monarch
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Sunset Pointe
*Selected Marriott and Interval International fees*

List week with Marriott for rent - Under Marriott's new policy (June, 2006), call Marriott and they will make you an offer for your week, assuming it's a week they want. It's almost certain that you can do far better by renting on your own than through Marriott.
Exchange use of week for Marriott Rewards points - as of 12/12/13, $134 US/Canada/USVI and $144 International
Cancel or change an existing Marriott reservation - $35 (no cancellation permitted within 60 days of check-in)
Divide a lockoff unit to use its two separate parts - as of 12/31/20, $90 (Divide the unit when you make your reservation or later on: for example, if you later decide to rent one or both sides of your unit.)
Use the split week option to use a portion of the week (e.g., Friday, Saturday & Sunday) at one time and the rest at another time - $80 (or $80 for first stay and $29 per subsequent stay for resorts that allow stays of single nights)
Transfer ownership on Marriott's records (resale or other ownership transfer) - $25
Fee to purchaser for Marriott’s issuing a waiver of its Right of First Refusal (“ROFR”) - $95 (effective January 1, 2007)
II fees for exchanges of non-DC-enrolled Weeks (based on what resorts are included in the exchange request): Marriott only - $154; include non-Marriotts within your country of residence - $209; include non-Marriotts outside your country of residence - $209.
II Guest Certificate fee - $49. Note that II rules prohibit renting out any week (exchange, Getaway, Accommodation Certificate week, etc.) obtained through II.
II fees to extend the period during which a deposited week can be used for an exchange: for three months - $69, for six months - $99, for 12 months - $189 (additional restrictions apply
II Annual Fee - $99 Basic, Plus $64 for Gold or Plus $139 for Platinum membership (Multi-year discounts are available.)
II Upsize Fees - $99 per Step with Basic membership, $79 per Step with Gold II membership, $59 per Step with Platinum II membership


----------

